# Looking for a young war wizard miniature



## Holy Champion (Aug 7, 2002)

Does anyone know  a link or company that makes a wizard minature of a young mage?  I am looking for a non-bearded wizard (ie non-gandalfish).


----------



## Painfully (Aug 7, 2002)

How hard have you looked?  Try visiting http://www.reapermini.com and checking out their many, many wizard minis.  They tend to have more females than males, or at least that is my impression, but there are several good elven wizard types and some human wizards too.  They do have one particular "Gandolf" looking mini, but not many more.  A few have short beards, which should not be too big a deal--they are supposed to be knowledgeable and bookish if they're gonna be a good wizard.

Maybe you'd prefer a site that has it broken down by classes.  Try http://www.discounthobby.com and check their menu on the left side for "minis by class."  That should get you a shorter list rather than filtering through reaper's site.


----------



## kengar (Aug 8, 2002)

Here are a couple Reaper minis from Do or Dice's site:

Wizard1 

Wizard2 

Hope this helps!


----------



## Telor (Aug 14, 2002)

WotC released a young human wizard in their Dungeon and Dragons line of miniatures (the stuff they released before Chainmail).

I have it and I think it is an excellent young wizard.

You definitely should follow the previous advice though and check out Reaper's list of minis, they have quite a few young - middle aged wizards.

-Telor


----------

